# Navy reserves stupid question



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

I am interested in joining the reserves in Ottawa. I am keeping all of my options open and may join the Navy reserves. My question is: The HMCS Carelton is it a ship? This is a really dumb question but, I have never actually seen the ship. I even emailed the navy reserve unit and didn't get a response. That was 3 months ago. No I am starting to think the HMCS Carelton is a hypothetical ship. Also there isn't really any large bodies of water near Ottawa, so if there is a ship, I assume we sail down the canal out the locks and into the St. Lawrence?

You see I am not interested in joining the reserves for "Fun" or "Adventure" I actually want a long career (eventually in the Regs) defending and serving my country. If I joined the Navy reserves what would I actually be doing for my country? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2011)

Bacon said:
			
		

> I am interested in joining the reserves in Ottawa. I am keeping all of my options open and may join the Navy reserves. My question is: The HMCS Carelton is it a ship? This is a really dumb question but, I have never actually seen the ship. I even emailed the navy reserve unit and didn't get a response. That was 3 months ago. No I am starting to think the HMCS Carelton is a hypothetical ship. Also there isn't really any large bodies of water near Ottawa, so if there is a ship, I assume we sail down the canal out the locks and into the St. Lawrence?
> 
> You see I am not interested in joining the reserves for "Fun" or "Adventure" I actually want a long career (eventually in the Regs) defending and serving my country. If I joined the Navy reserves what would I actually be doing for my country?
> 
> Thank you so much.



HMCS Carleton is a stone frigate....in other words its a building and not an actual sailing vessel....

Stone frigate is a nickname for a naval establishment on land.


----------



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

On the HMCS Carelton website, it says its sailors have gone to Afghanistan. Does that mean they get to do combat related jobs. Ie Patrols, Convoys etc.


When HMCS Carelton's Sailors train, what do they do?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2011)

Bacon said:
			
		

> On the HMCS Carelton website, it says its sailors have gone to Afghanistan. Does that mean they get to do combat related jobs. Ie Patrols, Convoys etc.
> 
> 
> When HMCS Carelton's Sailors train, what do they do?



Most likely they where filling ATR (Any Trade) positions...


----------



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

And how would I be training if there is no ship?


----------



## Stoker (29 May 2011)

Bacon said:
			
		

> On the HMCS Carelton website, it says its sailors have gone to Afghanistan. Does that mean they get to do combat related jobs. Ie Patrols, Convoys etc.
> 
> 
> When HMCS Carelton's Sailors train, what do they do?



Yes you could be put into a patrol position that may put you in combat. To get to Afghanistan you have to apply for a position and be trained. By the time you get in and be trade qualified combat ops in Afghanistan will be mostly over.

Have a look at this video    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SQ-oOr1r-E


----------



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

Now THAT is awesome! 

Now what do you do the rest of the year?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 May 2011)

Bacon said:
			
		

> Now THAT is awesome!
> 
> Now what do you do the rest of the year?



You go here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,93.0.html and read everything that may pertain to your situation. Then you go to the rest of the Navy forums and search for your answers. Members of Milnet are expected to exhaust all their capabilities, researching for themselves, before they ask the same questions that have been asked before.

While you're reading, the Site Guidelines are required reading for all new members and it's obvious, by your posting so far, you didn't read them.

Welcome to Milnet.ca

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

